# Trans Aspiring Officer



## Clare1 (Jul 16, 2012)

I was born male, but about a year ago I started living full-time as a woman and taking hormone blockers. I'm wondering if being transgender is going to adversely affect my chances of being a police officer. I'm too far into my transition to go military. I'm going to major in spanish, get fluent in that, and minor in criminal justice. No OUIs or criminal record. 

I know the law says the department can't discriminate against me, but I'd like an honest, practical assessment of my chances. I'll work hard and do whatever it takes as long as I have a shot.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

I'd fuck me, would you fuck me?









Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Baffled... Who's moderatin' tonight?!?


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

This should be epic


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Sounds like a conundrum wrapped in an enigma. Good luck!


----------



## Danusmc0321 (May 21, 2012)

really


----------



## Danusmc0321 (May 21, 2012)

OK pretentious dbag comment, your way better me because you've been a memeber longer. Just because im a new member im still a grown man and a 3x combat vet and purple heart recipient ill say whatever i want.


----------



## Twitchy (Apr 30, 2012)

GMass said:


> Trust me.... that holds no weight coming from you.
> 
> In fact, I now literally notice LESS gravity in this thread after you posted that....


Burn



Danusmc0321 said:


> OK pretentious dbag comment, your way better me because you've been a memeber longer. Just because im a new member im still a grown man and a 3x combat vet and purple heart recipient ill say whatever i want.


Burn blocked, and swiftly returned for a double burn!


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2012)

Danusmc0321 said:


> OK pretentious dbag comment, your way better me because you've been a memeber longer. Just because im a new member im still a grown man and a 3x combat vet and purple heart recipient ill say whatever i want.


I approved the above post......you guys/gals can thank me later.

To the OP, this is a completely serious, sincere reply.....I have a Master's degree in Forensic & Counseling Psychology, and did a major research project into the psychology of transgender. The major obstacle you face is that Gender Identity Disorder (GID) is a recognized mental disorder according to the _DSM-IV-TR, _and having a recognized mental disorder will flag you for employment with any law enforcement agency that I'm aware of. It's the same as if you were diagnosed with Schizophrenia, which is a guaranteed dump job when applying to be a police officer.

The double-edged sword is that you can't be approved for sexual reassignment surgery (SRS) unless you've been diagnosed with GID and live in your desired gender for at least a year under the supervision of a licensed mental health professional. The good news is that once you have SRS, you will no longer have GID, which will make you eligible to be a police officer.


----------



## Twitchy (Apr 30, 2012)

Delta784 said:


> I approved the above post......you guys/gals can thank me later.
> 
> To the OP, this is a completely serious, sincere reply.....I have a Master's degree in Forensic & Counseling Psychology, and did a major research project into the psychology of transgender. The major obstacle you face is that Gender Identity Disorder (GID) is a recognized mental disorder according to the _DSM-IV-TR, _and having a recognized mental disorder will flag you for employment with any law enforcement agency that I'm aware of. It's the same as if you were diagnosed with Schizophrenia, which is a guaranteed dump job when applying to be a police officer.
> 
> The double-edged sword is that you can't be approved for sexual reassignment surgery (SRS) unless you've been diagnosed with GID and live in your desired gender for at least a year under the supervision of a licensed mental health professional. The good news is that once you have SRS, you will no longer have GID, which will make you eligible to be a police officer.


So they try to confuse you to death....


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2012)

Twitchy said:


> So they try to confuse you to death....


Who are "they", and what is confusing?


----------



## Twitchy (Apr 30, 2012)

Delta784 said:


> Who are "they", and what is confusing?


eh, its late don't judge me too much...

How its a mental disorder, so it flags you, however if you get the SRS after being diagnosed with GID then you no longer have GID...


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2012)

Twitchy said:


> eh, its late don't judge me too much...
> 
> How its a mental disorder, so it flags you, however if you get the SRS after being diagnosed with GID then you no longer have GID...


It's a mental disorder because it's classified as a mental disorder by the American Psychiatric Association, and is classified as such in the _DSM-IV-TR;_

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gender_identity_disorder

You no longer have GID once you have SRS because you're then in your desired gender, so there is no gender confusion.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> I approved the above post......you guys/gals can thank me later.
> 
> To the OP, this is a completely serious, sincere reply.....I have a Master's degree in Forensic & Counseling Psychology, and did a major research project into the psychology of transgender. The major obstacle you face is that Gender Identity Disorder (GID) is a recognized mental disorder according to the _DSM-IV-TR, _and having a recognized mental disorder will flag you for employment with any law enforcement agency that I'm aware of. It's the same as if you were diagnosed with Schizophrenia, which is a guaranteed dump job when applying to be a police officer.
> 
> The double-edged sword is that you can't be approved for sexual reassignment surgery (SRS) unless you've been diagnosed with GID and live in your desired gender for at least a year under the supervision of a licensed mental health professional. The good news is that once you have SRS, you will no longer have GID, which will make you eligible to be a police officer.


Hmmmm.....One of the more Interesting askacop question/answers.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> It's a mental disorder because it's classified as a mental disorder by the American Psychiatric Association, and is classified as such in the _DSM-IV-TR;_
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gender_identity_disorder
> 
> You no longer have GID once you have SRS because you're then in your desired gender, so there is no gender confusion.


Wasn't there someone several years ago on one of the talk shows who was a man who had the surgery to become a woman and wanted to become a man again? It's not something I would have watched, so I only have a vague recollection of seeing an ad for the show. Does anyone else remember hearing this story?


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

HistoryHound said:


> Wasn't there someone several years ago on one of the talk shows who was a man who had the surgery to become a woman and wanted to become a man again? It's not something I would have watched, so I only have a vague recollection of seeing an ad for the show. Does anyone else remember hearing this story?


I sort of remember that but the "wtf make up your mind" thought has made me forget the details.


----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

"I was born male, but..........." then I went to the third floor and.......? This phenomenon has been known to happen to a few. .


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm a lesbian trapped in a man's body, .....and that is just the way I like it.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

cousteau said:


> "I was born male, but..........." then I went to the third floor and.......? This phenomenon has been known to happen to a few. .


In my department, it's the second floor.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Johnny Law said:


> I'm a lesbian trapped in a man's body, .....and that is just the way I like it.


That's good. That means you didn't have to spend money on a strap-on


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2012)

HistoryHound said:


> Wasn't there someone several years ago on one of the talk shows who was a man who had the surgery to become a woman and wanted to become a man again? It's not something I would have watched, so I only have a vague recollection of seeing an ad for the show. Does anyone else remember hearing this story?


There is a book called _Return to Michael, _which is the story of a man who underwent SRS in a Caribbean country that doesn't have the required one-year waiting list that the U.S. does. He/she lived as a female for a few years, then went through another SRS to go back to being a male. To me, that validated the one-year waiting period/living in the other gender requirement that we now have.

Not sure if that's the same person you referred.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2012)

Danusmc0321 said:


> OK pretentious dbag comment, your way better me because you've been a memeber longer. Just because im a new member im still a grown man and a 3x combat vet and purple heart recipient ill say whatever i want.


You do realize that you've shot your mouth (fingers) off here to the point that you'll likely never be hired as a police officer in Massachusetts, right? Between the information you've supplied as well as your IP information, we know exactly who you are, which will be cheerfully shared with the appointing authority in Brockton, along with examples of your shitty attitude. Good luck explaining that to your background investigator.

NEWSFLASH: You're not the only combat veteran or Purple Heart recipient on this site.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Danusmc0321 said:


> OK pretentious dbag comment, your way better me because you've been a memeber longer. Just because im a new member im still a grown man and a 3x combat vet and purple heart recipient ill say whatever i want.


I know and have met several decorated combat vets over the years and they are very humble about their service. As I said to you in another thread save your hubris for your drinking buddies and college girls.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2012)

niteowl1970 said:


> I know and have met several decorated combat vets over the years and they are very humble about their service. As I said to you in another thread save your hubris for your drinking buddies and college girls.


I worked with a guy for years who never mentioned being in the military, and the only reason I found out about his extraordinary bravery in Vietnam that resulted in a Silver Star (in addition to a Purple Heart) was that another co-worker who was in the Army with him told me.

As one of my friends likes to say, "If you have it, you don't have to flaunt it".


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> There is a book called _Return to Michael, _which is the story of a man who underwent SRS in a Caribbean country that doesn't have the required one-year waiting list that the U.S. does. He/she lived as a female for a few years, then went through another SRS to go back to being a male. To me, that validated the one-year waiting period/living in the other gender requirement that we now have.
> 
> Not sure if that's the same person you referred.


It could be. I just vaguely remember seeing an ad for whatever show it was that this person was going to be on.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

263FPD said:


> In my department, it's the second floor.


My department is ON the top floor, so we just have the corner offices. Brings new meaning to 'go to the corner."

*Delta*, I gotta say I'm totally impressed with the answer you gave *Clare1*. Thoughtful, honest and totally lacking in sarcasm. You ruined it for the rest of us who might have wanted to make some cruel jokes.

I'm just gonna sit and sulk for a little bit if no one minds.


----------



## Inspector71 (Sep 30, 2007)

Delta784 said:


> NEWSFLASH: You're not the only combat veteran or Purple Heart recipient on this site.


Right on Delta! Hell MPD61 won the cold war all by himself! Lets see you top dat shit!


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

This thread has gone much better than I anticipated reading the OP.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2012)

Kilvinsky said:


> *Delta*, I gotta say I'm totally impressed with the answer you gave *Clare1*. Thoughtful, honest and totally lacking in sarcasm. You ruined it for the rest of us who might have wanted to make some cruel jokes.
> 
> I'm just gonna sit and sulk for a little bit if no one minds.


Kilv, after doing that school project and actually speaking to transgender people, I developed a soft spot for that community. Imagine the torment of living each day, believing that you were born the wrong gender. I love being a male.....I can't even imagine it.

DISCLAIMER: I'm not talking about guys who like to wear lingerie for sexual kinks, I mean people who truly believe they were born the wrong gender.


----------

